# Flying after embryo transfer - advice?



## Ann.Berkshire

Hi, 

I am due to have egg collection ~16th Aug and then if all goes OK, following week for egg transfer.

I have to fly to the US from London on 3rd Sep for a works meeting, flying back on 6th Sep.

I have read different things about flying in the first tri-mester and I don't think I can get out of the works meeting (as my work does not know I am going through IVF).

People travel abroad for IVF so must fly back. However my flight to the US is ~9 hours then I have another hours flight after that.  Does anyone know anything about flying after embryo transfer?

Thanks am just a bit worried about it.

Ann


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ann,
If you read up on it, there is no concrete evidence that flying after transfer/in the very early weeks of pregnancy causes any problems at all and as you say, plenty of women fly long haul back to their home countries after ET (eg the Americans who have tx in Czech Republic) with no problem. 
However, I think it's more about your own peace of mind and not doing anything which you would later come to regret. If you did get a BFN or were unfortunate enough to suffer an early miscarriage, it would most likely be nothing to do with the fact that you had flown, but would you struggle with the 'what if' scenario. 
Work is of course important, but what is more important? If it were me, I think I would find a reason not to go to the work meeting. It is not worth the stress and worry. You do not have to tell them you are having IVF, I am sure there is something else you could tell them. A small gynae operation/procedure which needs to be done and means you can't travel. Or simply that you are not able to travel at that time for personal reasons.  
Just my personal opinion but I think if you are already worrying about it, you are better off not flying, especially as it sounds like a long trip, with no doubt jet lag, stress (work is always stressful!) and all that goes with it. You want to maximise your chances of success and not look back and wish you'd done things differently. 
I used to travel all the time for work, and had several tricky situations with IVF (they did not know I was having tx the entire 3.5yrs I was ttc) - once I had to 'invent' a migraine when EC dates were changed at the last minute and I was supposed to be attending a workshop in Amsterdam. I felt awful at the time but looking back it was no big deal for them really. No one is indispensible at work and whilst I'm not advocating messing them around needlessly, I think you would feel much happier if you did not do the work trip...
Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi i flew from Prague the next morning after transfer to london, then london to Nice.....i then flew a few days later back to london straight on to Cape Town........since transfer i have done the capetown return route about 8 times and about 20 flights to london and newcastle......only problem was MS but other than that it was ok xx


----------



## Ann.Berkshire

Thank you both for your posts.  I need to consider it carefully.  As mad and sad as this may sound, work actually provides me with a distraction from the whole treatment as I can switch off a bit.  I am not sure if the meeting might actually help me but I need to weigh up the risks.

Thanks again!

Annx


----------



## Lozster

Hi Ann, I recently had a (failed) FET and I did a 24 hr journey to SE Asia 4 days later.  I work for a huge multi national so although I didn't tell my linemanager, I had to tell occupational health as I needed anti-malarials and they went ballistic.  Piled on a real guilt trip and referred me to the company doctor.  My GP said the anti-malarials were fine, my nurse and consultant said I should go and I felt, like you, that I needed something to take my mind off the 2ww.  I was more confident perhaps because it was FET so health wise was less invasive than a full cycle plus the chances of it working were small.  It was my third attempt and I just couldn't stomach behaving 'like it's the first trimester' (as the works Dr instructed me to do).  I was business class/nice hotels so not exactly roughing it.  I'm thinking of going abroad for DE so I'll be flying then and certainly not business!  My cycle didn't work but I don't think sitting at home would have made any difference - it certainly didn't the other two times. So, if I were you I'd talk to your consultant.  A cycle including egg collection may pose more risks but speak to the people who are best positioned to advise you. ..... and good luck!


----------

